# You open the cupboard....



## don bohrer (Jul 18, 2003)

and find you have no coffee, but the cheap instant you purchased from the gas station last time you ran out! Man life sucks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2003)

Coffee?  Who needs coffe when you've got Bawls! 



> What is BAWLS Guarana?
> 
> BAWLS Guarana is a high caffeine soft drink made from the guarana berry. Guarana is a natural source of caffeine found in the Amazonian rainforest.



80mg caffine in every bottle.  :erg:


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 18, 2003)

You don't say...

So thats why those cute but high strung amazons are flipping through trees and scream'n all the time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 18, 2003)

Yup.

Stuffs interesting...sorta loganberry like.   If you ever had the chance to try Josta before the brainfarts at Pepsi burried it, its like that only clear, not pink. 

http://www.bawls.com

I snagged a 12 pack at CompUSA for $17.   
Supposedly makes a good mixer, but I havent tried it yet.  heh.


Personally, I cant drink cofee....but for some reason, capichino is fine.  Go fig.


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 18, 2003)

I once witnessed someone shoot down 2 double expressos and  a half pound of sugar while in Italy. Looked just like a bar scene out of a speghetti western. Can't stand expresso myself,  but did try Arabic coffee a few days ago. Had an odd taste to it. I was waiting for some funny effects to kick in but no such luck.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 19, 2003)

Had coffee in Columbia when I was in the military.  Makes the stuff we have here taste like water.  Don't know why anyone there needs to use coke.... a couple tazas of cafe con leche and ya get the same effect


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2003)

*twitching just thinking bout that much caffeine*


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 19, 2003)

Har har.  My Father's Brother (Gee thats my Uncle isnt it?) Owns a Gourmet Coffee company in Colorado.  Not only am I never OUT of coffee, I NEVER drink cheap  stuff at home either...

Oh my Poor Bloodpressure.


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 19, 2003)

Really...

Some people have all the luck. 

Teknopunk, ol buddy.... can I be your new best friend.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 19, 2003)

Yeah its all about who you know... LOL!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *and find you have no coffee, but the cheap instant you purchased from the gas station last time you ran out! *



I don't have this problem. My wife has 11 flavors of coffee on hand at all times.:rofl:


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 20, 2003)

Rub it in why dont ya.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Rub it in why dont ya.  *



I had to buy 2 of the flavors yesterday so she didn't turn into the wicked witch of the east.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I had to buy 2 of the flavors yesterday so she didn't turn into the wicked witch of the east.:rofl: *



*reminiscing about the delectable sample you gave me*   

I tried a bed & breakfast blend couple weeks ago.. WoW that could be labled as paint thinner.. *shudders*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **reminiscing about the delectable sample you gave me*
> 
> I tried a bed & breakfast blend couple weeks ago.. WoW that could be labled as paint thinner.. *shudders* *



Yuck!!........I guess it's kind of nice to have a choice. Next time I'll bring you a different type.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yuck!!........I guess it's kind of nice to have a choice. Next time I'll bring you a different type. *



*rubbing hands together gleefully* Oh goodie.. *G*  Is it next time yet ?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **rubbing hands together gleefully* Oh goodie.. *G*  Is it next time yet ?  *



I wish it were now. Next time you'll have to let me know on some various flavors you might want.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I wish it were now. Next time you'll have to let me know on some various flavors you might want. *



First I have to know what flavors are available..


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *First I have to know what flavors are available..  *



There's about 40 total. Plus they make their own. I had some banana cream pie, and apricot last week. They weren't too bad despite what you're thinking. I"ll have to post them later.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *There's about 40 total. Plus they make their own. I had some banana cream pie, and apricot last week. They weren't too bad despite what you're thinking. I"ll have to post them later. *



Ok.. I'm looking forward to seeing them ... one of my friends was in Maine and brought home some Blueberry coffee.. she thought it was amazing~!  Made in some little corner shop.. not available on the net.. I dunno about Blueberry coffee though....
Yet I'm adventurous ~!  Bring it on~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * I dunno about Blueberry coffee though....
> Yet I'm adventurous ~!  Bring it on~! *



Yesterday I baught Turtle, Crem Brulee, Almond Joy, and another I can't remember at the moment. The almond joy and "x" I got for the fun of it.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yesterday I baught Turtle, Crem Brulee, Almond Joy, and another I can't remember at the moment. The almond joy and "x" I got for the fun of it.:rofl: *



and I had *glaring at my cup* Columbian roast folgers this morning*  Pouting


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *and I had *glaring at my cup* Columbian roast folgers this morning*  Pouting *



Neeners


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Neeners *




:wah: 

oh my 1000th post Woohooo~


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *:wah:
> 
> oh my 1000th post Woohooo~ *




Congratulations. _(goes over and gives Tess a hug)_ 

I went to look at the other coffee I purchased and it was Chocolate Irish Creme.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Congratulations. (goes over and gives Tess a hug)
> 
> I went to look at the other coffee I purchased and it was Chocolate Irish Creme. *



*feels the love *G*  Thank you thank you~!
*hugs back*


Ohhh Chocolate Irish creme mmmmms

Ok Guess it's time to get motivated.. we have class at 1 pm~!

Have a great one Jason~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> [BHave a great one Jason~! [/B]



I did. I finally had a chance to video tape some forms with my new video camera. It was kind of fun and tiring as well. The experience was really odd being barefoot outside in the grass with bare spots, little dips and such. I video tape short 1 - long 6 all one after another. Of course then I f'd up quite a bit due to the terrain but had fun nonetheless.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I did. I finally had a chance to video tape some forms with my new video camera. It was kind of fun and tiring as well. The experience was really odd being barefoot outside in the grass with bare spots, little dips and such. I video tape short 1 - long 6 all one after another. Of course then I f'd up quite a bit due to the terrain but had fun nonetheless. *



Hey that sounds like a fun thing indeed  Just got home.. Seig videotaped the Sunday IKC group's forms.. I'm such a bird.. getting all freaked out when having to perform in front of people.. but  Hey I completed the form for the camera *G*  Then we watched all of ourselves and critiqued.. 
I burst out laughing when I saw myself doing pinning wings and controlling wings.. I had some fancy hip /pelvis action on that I never knew I did~!!!  Everyone was calling me Elvis ~!!! *shaking head and pondering myself ~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I burst out laughing when I saw myself doing pinning wings and controlling wings.. I had some fancy hip /pelvis action on that I never knew I did~!!!  Everyone was calling me Elvis ~!!! *shaking head and pondering myself ~!! *




He he. You'll really get into that stuff during Raining Lance.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He he. You'll really get into that stuff during Raining Lance. *



Yeah.. well I like Raining Lance.. talk about Overkill.. *G* poor victim getting stabbed in the thigh with their own weapon.. multitude of pain to face, throat, eyes and groin.. and sure.. let's break their backs and hammer them some more~!

Now if I am taped doing that tec.. and I see this pelvis stuff going on.. I'm NEVER gonna be able to train with a straight face ~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Now if I am taped doing that tec.. and I see this pelvis stuff going on.. I'm NEVER gonna be able to train with a straight face ~!! *



Tain't nothing!:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Tain't nothing!:rofl: *



*snorts~!~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **snorts~!~!! *



And what a lovely snort you have. :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 20, 2003)

How Caffine works : http://www.howstuffworks.com/caffeine.htm

Frequently Asked Questions about Caffeine: http://coffeefaq.com/caffaq.html


Caffeine Content of Bottled Beverages (mg / 12 oz)  
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/caffeine/caffeine_info1.shtml 
Red Bull (80 mg per 8.3 oz can)   115.5 
Afri-cola   100.0 
Java Water (125 mg per 16.9 oz) CSPI 88.8 
Bawls Guarana (67 mg per 10 oz) BAW 80.0 
Jolt JC 72.0 
Krank 20 (100 mg per 16.9 oz) CSPI 71.0 
RC Edge NSDA 70.2 
XTC Power Drink DP 70.0 
Sun Drop, Diet NSDA 69.0 
Aqua Blast (90 mg per 16.9 oz) CSPI 63.9 
Sun Drop, Cherry NSDA 64.0 
Sun Drop NSDA 63.0 
Sugar-Free Mr. Pibb NSDA 58.8 
Josta CB 58.0 
Kick NSDA 57.6 
Pepsi One NSDA 55.0 
Mountain Dew (0 in Canada) NSDA 55.0 
Mountain Dew, Diet NSDA 55.0 
Mountain Dew, Code Red NSDA 55.0 
Kick Citrus CC 54.0 
KMX NSDA 53.0 
Mello Yellow NSDA 51.0 
Mello Yellow, Diet NSDA 51.0 
Surge CC 52.5 
Nehi Wild Red NSDA 50.1 
Tab NSDA 46.8 
Battery Energy Drink NSDA 46.7 
Water Joe (60-70 mg per 16.9 oz) CSPI ~46.2 
Coca-Cola, Diet CC 45.0 
Shasta Cola NSDA 44.4 
Shasta Cola, Cherry NSDA 44.4 
Shasta Cola, Diet NSDA 44.4 
RC Cola NSDA 43.2 
RC Cola, Cherry NSDA 43.2 
Dr Nehi NSDA 42.0 
Sunkist, Diet NSDA 42.0 
Sunkist NSDA 41.0 
Mr. Pibb NSDA 40.8 

Mr. Pibb, Diet CC 40.5 
Red Flash CC 40.5 
Dr. Pepper NSDA 41.0 
Aqua Java (50-60 mg per 16.9 oz) CSPI ~39.1 
Ruby Red Squirt NSDA 39.0 
Ruby Red Squirt, Diet NSDA 39.0 
Pepsi NSDA 38.4 
Pepsi, Wild Cherry NSDA 38.0 
Pepsi, Diet NSDA 36.0 
Pepsi, Wild Cherry Diet NSDA 36.0 
Aspen NSDA 36.0 
RC Cola, Diet NSDA 36.0 
Diet Rite NSDA 36.0 
Coca-Cola, Classic * CC 34.0 
Coca-Cola, Cherry * CC 34.0 
Snapple Peach NSDA 31.5 
Snapple Raspberry NSDA 31.5 
Snapple Lemon NSDA 31.5 
Canada Dry Cola NSDA 30.0 
A & W Creme Soda NSDA 29.0 
Nestea Sweet Iced Tea NSDA 26.5 
Snapple Green Tea w/Lemon NSDA 24.0 
IBC Cherry Cola NSDA 23.0 
Barq's CC 22.5 
A & W Diet Creme Soda NSDA 22.0 
Mistic Lemon Tea NSDA 18.0 
Mistic Peach Tea NSDA 18.0 
Nestea Iced Tea NSDA 16.5 
Cool (Nestea) NSDA 16.5 
Snapple Sweet Tea NSDA 12.0 
Diet Cool (Nestea) NSDA 10.5 
Snapple Sun Tea NSDA 7.5 
Snapple Sun Tea, Diet NSDA 7.5 
Canada Dry Diet Cola NSDA 1.2 
7 Up NSDA 0 
Fresca   0 
Sprite   0 


BTW: BAWLS KICKS ***!!!!!!!   YEHAW!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 21, 2003)

Good lord man. I hope you were able to copy/paste that stuff.:rofl:


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn, Kaith's been holding back on us. He's also got a black belt in caffine! Not only is he deadly, but freakily fast too! Now I understand how you keep this board running you junky!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2003)

Sleep?  What is that?

I used to start each day with a double capichino (360mg caffine) just for the drive into work.  Once there, 1 cup of tea per hour (avg 80mg) until lunch, where I had a coke/pepsi/brown colay thing.

I like my caffine.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2003)

Other data on caffeine: 
Cup of coffee    90-150mg
Instant coffee   60-80mg
Tea              30-70mg
Mate             25-150mg
Cola             30-45mg
Chocolate bar    30mg
Stay-awake pill  100mg
Vivarin          200mg  
Cold relief tablet  30mg

By means of comparison, a 7 oz cup of coffee has the following caffeine (mg) amounts, according to Bunker and McWilliams in J. Am. Diet. 74:28-32, 1979:

   Drip                    115-175
   Espresso                100mg of caffeine   
   1 serving (1.5-2oz) 

   Brewed                  80-135
   Instant                 65-100
   Decaf, brewed           3-4
   Decaf, instant          2-3
   Tea, iced (12 ozs.)     70
   Tea, brewed, imported   60
   Tea, brewed, U.S.       40
   Tea, instant            30
   Mate                    25-150mg


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Sleep?  What is that? *



With the intake of Bawls how could you sleep.:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 23, 2003)

On an average day, I consume 3-4 cups of tea.  
On saturdays this is expanded by a large bubbletea (about 200-300mg caffine) and at least 1 coke.

Lately, I've been chuging 1 bottle of bawls around noon as a pick me up.    About 400-500mg per day.  I know a gal who does about 2liters of mt dew a day....has perpetual anime eyes....  heh.


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 23, 2003)

It's a conspiracy I tell you. This morning I'm running a little late so pass on Duncan Donuts. I'm thinking I'll just get to work and hit the ol coffee maker. At this point you might think you know were this is going. Well yeah, but there's little sick twist to this story. Anyway the coffed pigs got to the pot before me, but I dont panic I just do what I normally do most mornings. I open the cupboard, and............... there's only DECAFE!  God hates me! Who's brite idea was it to sqeeze those little coffee beans until there's no caffine in em? Man life is so unfair.  I had to drink freggin tea all day!


----------



## Seig (Jul 24, 2003)

Decaf is proof that man is sadistic and that God has a sense of humor.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Lately, I've been chuging 1 bottle of bawls around noon as a pick me up.    About 400-500mg per day.  I know a gal who does about 2liters of mt dew a day....has perpetual anime eyes.... *



She probably has a lot more than that. My fellow co-worker (drank) Mt. Dew by it seemed like the gallon load. Well he eventually went to the dr. with some health issues. Come to find out his sugar level was in mid 350 range. 200 points higher than it should be. Dangerous levels.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 24, 2003)

No kidding.  Moderation is a key.  I think she does the diet stuff, but still.... I know I often go sugarless on my tea just to save the calories.  (The bubbletea is vicious there...each 'pearl' is 15 cals...)


----------



## don bohrer (Jul 24, 2003)

I tip the scales at 115, but still watch the sugar... well most of the time.  Right now I have a jelly filled mexican pastery on my desk that is breaking my will power! Anyway I watch the sugar when I start to feel drained. I find to much sugar and I have absolutely no energy.


----------

